# New Member



## jceja01 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm new to this forum and I'd like to share my fish! I've had cichlids for a little over a year and I love them. I do have some questions about maybe the breed of one or two, and also if one has bloat or not?


----------



## jceja01 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure this is a hap. sp 35 "tomato"

















This is my tank

























I would like to know if this is a juvenile electric blue cichlid.









































Does my giraffe hap have bloat?


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Your venestus looks fine, maybe a little chubby just feed a little less. The brown juvi hap I'm unsure of too young to tell in my opinion. Do you need help identifying any others? I should ask how many gallons is your tank? You have a couple haps that will eventually get very big, the giraffe (venestus) and blue dolphin will both get around 8-10 inches.


----------



## jceja01 (Mar 15, 2011)

It's a 55 gallon, so it's pretty big, but I'm planning on just trading them in or seeing if anybody wants them once they get to around 5-6 inches long. I actually did have a question about the one right above the giraffe hap. It's not like something I've been able to find anywhere. I'm assuming its a hybrid but I'd like assurance on that. Any ideas?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Can't tell you if it's a hybrid, but looks a little socolofi-like with solid pale blue and black dorsal stripe. Socolofi are usually slim and elongated though.


----------



## jceja01 (Mar 15, 2011)

Actually I do think it is a scolofi. I've never heard of it but I looked at this
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_socolofi.php
and that picture is pretty spot on. Thanks!!


----------

